# My pitbull has horrible skin allergies



## brian

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum, mainly lurking around soaking in info. I'm here posting about my dogs really horrible skin problem. He's extremely allergic to pretty much everything according to his skin test and currently being given pretty much the strongest medication, steroids I believe. 

Pretty much under him on his belly his skin is very dry and bleeds almost constantly. It's all over him actually but his belly is the worst. These pimple like bumps grow on him and either eventually burst with blood or I have to do it for him in order to relieve his pain. Pretty much every vet we've taken him to just repeat the same tests or tell us to continue his medication which sometimes helps a little but the problems return very quickly. Not sure what else to do, changed his diet to special medicated food for him we pick up from the vet and give him a bath every single day with medicated shampoo. It's become a hassle for us here at home and wish we could find something that can help him. 

I'm reaching out to anyone that can help with advice or any kind of help. Last thing we want to do is have to put him down

Edit: I'm located in the Long Beach CA area if that helps by the way.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$

I posted a thread very similar called Pyro has Pyoderma. It sounds very similar to what you have going on with your pit. Yours may just be a severe case of it. We put some hydrogen peroxide on it, later some alcohol, then gave him a bath in dial soap. This morning his "illness" is like 50% better than it was just last night, no oozing, no blood, none of it just red dots. We thought the alcohol was going to burn him like crazy but it didn't, not a peep.

I found this on a website.

What are the clinical signs of pyoderma?

The most common clinical signs associated with pyoderma are papules or pustules that form on the skin. These lesions often look similar to "pimples" in humans. They are most often red and raised, with a white, pus-filled center. Other signs include circular crusts, dry, flaky patches of skin, hair loss, and itching. In short-haired breeds, the coat may appear to protrude or "stick up" in areas, mimicking hives, or it may appear moth-eaten.

Pyoderma | Dog Health Problems | Diseases, Illnesses & Symptoms | FetchDog

Hope this is of some help. During our research some ppl said that the stuff prescribed by the vet made it worse.


----------



## davidfitness83

The medicated food they give you at the vets office is not really good for the dog. I will take a guess and say they gave you some kind of prescription card for Science diet. The doggy needs to be fed grain free, checkout dogfoodanalysis.com and check out some healthy foods. I wouldn't bath the dog every day because the dog has essential oils on his coat that keep the skin healthy, if you continuosly wash him you dry his coat and skin out. 

There could be a medical issue beyond an allergy but the first step is always the diet, get rid of the commercial grain filled foods and see how that treats him. Remember it is going to take about 1-2 months for the condition to start fully going away since it takes a while for the toxins to leave the body from the old food. Once you ruled out grain allergy or certain meat allergy you have to start research other reasons such as the one listed above. Good luck with the doggy !


----------



## brian

Thank you guys so much for your responses! I will be looking into everything stated above ASAP. Thank You!!!


----------



## performanceknls

I guess you get to the point where you have to look at the quality of life. The best thing to do is find a specialist and work with them. Don't waste money of regular vets if they have all told you the same thing. You might even have to travel to find a specialist but you need a positive diagnose with a vet who knows what they are doing. Many times if a vet can't figure it out they will not go the extra mile to find what it is. A specialist sees cases that are extreme like yours. Again quality of life becomes a factor. We had a dog with such severe immune system issues that mange took over and after 6 months of trying to correct the immune system it just got worse. The dog had to be put down so she would not suffer with incurable skin and immune issues, she was also a pit bull.

Go to a specialist so your money is well spent and good luck. Things this extreme are never easy to deal with!


----------



## bluefamily

*reference*

talk to Shana from Indigo Bully Connection and Deb from Geisthexe.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Well, realistically, you're throwing your money and energy out the window if you're just treating the symptoms. You must take proactive steps towards removing his allergens from his daily life. The number one thing that helped my allergy ridden girl was a change in diet... yes, you're on a snazzy prescription diet which I reckon costs about 90ish dollars for 30 pounds of food... that's just plain unrealistic. '

What are your dogs FOOD allergies? Don't worry, I've got time and I can wait for you to type it out lol.
What can you remove from your dogs food? 

Everything that doesn't belong there with a Raw diet (don't jump into this food yet before speaking with someone who has been down that road and has had great results... DeuceAddicted, and Geisthexe are great rescources) I did it for quite a while, but found an actual dog food that worked for my girl, and for selfish time reasons and having 7 dogs, I put them all on that kibble. 

Second, what are the enviornmental allergies?
Now, what can your remove from the enviornment? 

Like, my girl was allergic to cotton and rayon sooo I had to remove the carpet from my home, and I aquired pleather couches haha. My girl is also allergic to house dust so I change my air filter twice a month rather than only once, also I wipe all of the surfaces of my home with a damp rag)... My girl is also sensitive to household cleaners so I keep her contained out back in a kennel while I clean my home... I leave her outside for about 2-3 hours after I'm finished as well.

It will get better, trust me but only if you learn the little tricks. If your dog is bleeding I hope they have you on good antibiotics and I'm sure they have you giving prednisone... Both of those medications are really harmful when given long term and it's really beneficial to your pocket and your dogs health when you take the "holistic" approach. I honestly thought it was a crock of crap, but I was sold within the first month of trying it. 

Also, what kind of shampoo do they have you using once a day? Is it for a yeast issue?


----------



## GTR

I feel for you. I had a dog I loved to death but her immune issues were just TOO much for me to handle. I returned her to the breeder. It was one of the hardest things I've had to do, but it was necessary. It was a severe defect.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Awesome Post Shana !!!!!!!! 

I'll just sit back and wait for his return and he answers your questions. I'm sure between all of us on some level, there got to be something that can help ... 7 months and counting tho I'm still holding my breath on the seasonal thing, we'll see when July hits ...


----------



## 05TurboS2K

*PLEASE READ*

Without enough time to read everyones posts... your BEST solution is to switch your canine to a RAW diet. Please do some research and you'll find these allergies are directly related to the grains in common dog food. I still feed some kibble as well but it only makes up 50% of the diet now at most per day. There are a few companies making this pre-made. HERE http://gooddogdiet.com/01/ That's one of a few.

My dog eats raw beef/chicken/lamb along with chicken liver and other organs/ an occasional raw egg (and shell) along with fresh veggies and vitamins + extra vitamin E. Dogs would naturally find these things when they hunt and kill, along with partially digested veggies and grains in the stomachs of animals they kill. PARTIALLY DIGESTED is the key on the grain part along with the fact that it's a small % of their total meal.

You'll find you have a MUCH healthier dog with less gas, less allergies, a smaller chance of diabetes, a smaller chance of cancer and better breath.

Dogs in terms of digestion are prettttty much wolves. Keep that in mind. You'll never find a dog grazing like a cow in a field of rice or oats or corn.


----------



## brian

WOW thank you guys so much for all your help. I'm in a super rush for class and my scanner isn't responding to post up the environmental allergies but as far as food we have...

food allergies: 

Alfalfa
Carrots
Soybean
Venison
Poultry Mix
Rax
Green Pea

Gotta run!!!!


----------



## GTR

Wow, that poor dog!  I can't imagine being allergic to so many things.


----------



## brian




----------



## brian

The "medicated" food we get from the vet is 

IAMS Veterinary Formula 
Skin & Coat Response KO

The shampoo they gave us for showering once a day which I stopped doing today is 

VET Solutions 
Aloe & Oatmeal Shampoo

edit: I don't believe it's for a yeast issue.


----------



## GatorMan

Okay, try Bison and other veggies like broccoli and others alike. Switch the shampoo to non-scented and get human grade non scented for ultra sensitive skin moisterizer. Clean your home with vinegar and other non toxic natural cleaners. For the infection wounds do try hydrogen peroxide and dabs of alchohol. You may want to make your own natural soaps or look around to buying some.
try this:
Eczema, Dermatitis, Sensitive Skin & Skin Rash Help from Exederm
Natural Pure Soap: For Your Skin's Most Nourishing Experience


----------



## Bethb2007

I would switch to a raw diet, with possibly beef as the main meat. I would also quit bathing, her period. Also, the reason she may have tested positive for allergies against poultry mix may be the mix of it itself. Straight turkey or chicken may be OK.


----------



## geisthexe

brian said:


> WOW thank you guys so much for all your help. I'm in a super rush for class and my scanner isn't responding to post up the environmental allergies but as far as food we have...
> 
> food allergies:
> 
> Alfalfa
> Carrots
> Soybean
> Venison
> Poultry Mix
> Rax
> Green Pea
> 
> Gotta run!!!!


How do you know these allergies? 
Being in Long Beach CA there are alot of DERMATOLOGIST FOR ANIMALS there. My BIGGEST recommandation is take the dog to one of them and know what your allergies are. 
I can tell you to switch to RAW too but NOT all have the time or desire to do a RAW diet for there K9s so there are many GREAT dog foods out there that the dog can eat. 
Another POINT your VET knows CRAP about ALLERGIES b/c of him/her putting the dog on steroids. DO NOT HAVE THEM PUT YOUR ON THE PERSCRIPTION DIETS. They are GARBAGE

PLEASE DO NOT PUT YOUR ANIMAL DOWN DO TO ALLERGIES.. that is truly unfair to your dog and not much respect to you if you do. Sorry but that really got under my skin.

Also one last point hun if you really scanned thru many of the post here you did not do much b/c we have went over this a huge amount of times and I alone have mentioned Dermatologist over and over again.

I wish you and your pet happier times


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

geisthexe said:


> How do you know these allergies?
> Being in Long Beach CA there are alot of DERMATOLOGIST FOR ANIMALS there. My BIGGEST recommandation is take the dog to one of them and know what your allergies are.
> I can tell you to switch to RAW too but NOT all have the time or desire to do a RAW diet for there K9s so there are many GREAT dog foods out there that the dog can eat.
> Another POINT your VET knows CRAP about ALLERGIES b/c of him/her putting the dog on steroids. DO NOT HAVE THEM PUT YOUR ON THE PERSCRIPTION DIETS. They are GARBAGE
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT PUT YOUR ANIMAL DOWN DO TO ALLERGIES.. that is truly unfair to your dog and not much respect to you if you do. Sorry but that really got under my skin.
> 
> Also one last point hun if you really scanned thru many of the post here you did not do much b/c we have went over this a huge amount of times and I alone have mentioned Dermatologist over and over again.
> 
> I wish you and your pet happier times


I couldn't agree anymore with ya Deb...

I have had that Spot test ran on neela, and it turned out to be borderline a waste of money. The real deal is taken care of at an animal dermatologist. They test for sooo many more things as well, the kind of test the use is not a blood panel like you have done here previously, it's a skin test. The goal as of right now is to set your dogs appointment with a dermatologist, it may take up to 4 weeks to be able to be seen by one because this is the worst time of the year for allergies. In the mean time finish his weaning off of the steriods, and clear up any infection and no longer give the antihistamines. Your dog must be drug free for approximately 2 weeks before being sent into have the initial test. From there the dermatologist, depending on his results, may suggest immunotherapy. The initial cost is a heart stopper, but it will save you so much money in the long run... Just think... not having to go back and forth to your regular vet every month for more prescriptions and office visit fees. Neela has been drug free for the last 2 years, and by the test results she blows your poor pup outta the water lol.


----------



## brian

Thank you all for your great responses 

I've been reading raw diet threads here and on google searches for a couple hours and I'm pretty set on it. I went ahead to Stater Bros to look around and wasn't sure if the meat there is what I should be buying. That meat goes through, for lack knowledge, a "cleaning" type process, not exactly raw for my dog? I'm still working on it and plan to go off and on every other day with regular dry food over to raw meat, then eventually all raw.

I've tried to talk to my parents about Dermatologist but I think it's the cost that is holding them back so I'm saving up. Not sure the real time cost but also looking into it. I'm assuming around 1k in savings may be enough. 

So any who I'm looking on where to buy raw meat locally first before I jump on those websites posted before. Thanks everyone


----------



## Scratch

lose the Iams, pronto. it's loaded with ****. Vets push that (and SD) due to the percentage of the proceeds most obtain from there sales. 
food allergies are difficult to diagnose and typically take 4-6 weeks to manifest themselves. sounds like a mighty long list....was each one of the foods you listed SPECIFICALLY tested for?

go raw. tons of info out there regarding it. you should see a change in a month or so.
vets are good with medicine, but many, imo, need more schooling regarding nutritional matters.
again, first off, ditch the Iams~that alone should help.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

A curiosity of mine....
Were both parents white?
or
Blue?


----------



## kerihalvorson

My Parker has a red rash in his groin area that will not go away I am not sure what it is the vet said yeast but it will not go away no matter what I try I know that Pitbulls have serious allergies but I am not sure what to do. He recently started limping also not sure what that is about he wasn't injured and is never off the leash on walks? Any help with the couple problems my Parker has would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Keri


----------



## performanceknls

kerihalvorson said:


> My Parker has a red rash in his groin area that will not go away I am not sure what it is the vet said yeast but it will not go away no matter what I try I know that Pitbulls have serious allergies but I am not sure what to do. He recently started limping also not sure what that is about he wasn't injured and is never off the leash on walks? Any help with the couple problems my Parker has would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keri


I am going to ask if you can start your own thread for this, thank you


----------



## marigrl

*allergies*

Does anyone know of a canine dermatologist in Atlanta? My daughter has gone through all the pills, steroids etc. and her poor dog is worse than ever. She hasn't tried the raw diet; I copied one of the posts and am going to email it to her. Dakota is the best dog ever but she is miserable, particularly in the spring.


----------



## tatiboop

*Rash*

My puppy Penny has very similar rash on her belly, groin area and back thighs...I feel so helpless I've been to the vet cant figure it out we've done the antibiotics and predisone (steriods) didn't work, changed the food, benadryl, anti itch prescription strength...nothing works...I really believe its something outside cause it rained for 1wk here and she was inside and did great...someone please HELP my penny girl =(


----------



## tt557

05TurboS2K said:


> *PLEASE READ*
> 
> Without enough time to read everyones posts... your BEST solution is to switch your canine to a RAW diet. Please do some research and you'll find these allergies are directly related to the grains in common dog food. I still feed some kibble as well but it only makes up 50% of the diet now at most per day. There are a few companies making this pre-made. HERE http://gooddogdiet.com/01/ That's one of a few.
> 
> My dog eats raw beef/chicken/lamb along with chicken liver and other organs/ an occasional raw egg (and shell) along with fresh veggies and vitamins + extra vitamin E. Dogs would naturally find these things when they hunt and kill, along with partially digested veggies and grains in the stomachs of animals they kill. PARTIALLY DIGESTED is the key on the grain part along with the fact that it's a small % of their total meal.
> 
> You'll find you have a MUCH healthier dog with less gas, less allergies, a smaller chance of diabetes, a smaller chance of cancer and better breath.
> 
> Dogs in terms of digestion are prettttty much wolves. Keep that in mind. You'll never find a dog grazing like a cow in a field of rice or oats or corn.


I didnt read all the posts yet - but kinda agree with this one. Omi has airborne allergies - she'll turn red from itching - her hair gets thin from the scratching & biting. I never had her tested for food allergies and tried to test her myself doing one protein at a time and zero treats. In the mean time I was giving her Temaril P (mild steroid./antihistamine). Her dry food was an allergy/grain free - but perhaps because of the processing or even possibly the mites that are in the bags - were the issue...who knows.
I switched her to raw and I've found her itching to be more manageable! A benedryl every now & then seems to work or just some benedryl cream.
Plus the poop is AWESOME. Less of it and it turns white & into powder if you dont do poop patrol often!! :roll:


----------



## slcrnpb

*this may help with your dogs skin condition*

my friends dog had hives all the time not as severe as yours but his vet told him to go to your local all natural market (i.e. good earth or wild oats in utah) and pick up some medicine called colloidal silver this stuff is amazing Medical Applications
Colloidal silver is used in dogs to treat skin conditions, ear infections, bacterial and viral infections, wounds, digestive disorders, parasites, yeast infections, thyroid imbalances, eye infections, inflammation, fever, cough, Lyme's disease, bladder infections, burns and other diseases and ailments.
How it Works
Colloidal silver works by disabling the enzyme needed by bacteria, viral and fungal agents need for proper oxygen metabolism. The pathogens in effect suffocate themselves without these enzymes, and the surrounding healthy cells remain unaffected. The body then eliminates the dead pathogens through the lymphatic, immune and elimination systems.
History
The history of using colloidal silver to boost good health goes back to the times of Ancient Rome and Greece, when people kept water in silver containers. Those in a position to afford silver used it for eating utensils and plates to infuse their foods with the benefits of the precious metal, and until the late 1930s, when the depression made the cost of using it prohibitive, physicians regularly prescribed colloidal silver treatments to their patients as an effective anti-microbial agent.
Safety
Because colloidal silver only works against single-cell organisms, it is an effective anti-microbial without causing any known harm to the healthy enzymes of humans or pets. It does not weaken the immune system like frequent use of antibiotics can do, and it is believed to provide the body with immunity against diseases and ailments of all kinds. It does not interact with other medications, sting the eyes or cause stomach upset. It has no known side effects in humans or pets. It is approved by the FDA as a dietary supplement when properly prepared.
How Administered
Colloidal silver may be administered to dogs as an oral supplement in liquid form, through IV injection, in a nebulizer cup, as a spray or topically as a liquid or cream. It may also be combined with a powder for dry application or to create a paste. It can be used to flush out wounds, as ear drops, eye drops or applied directly onto the skin of your dog. It can be applied to your dog's gums or used as a toothpaste to help eliminate bad breath and tooth decay.
sorry this was so long but i hope it will help this stuff works wonders please let me know if this was helpful or not thank you

Read more: About Colloidal Silver for Dogs | eHow.com About Colloidal Silver for Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## NorCalTim

Sampsons Dad said:


> A curiosity of mine....
> Were both parents white?
> or
> Blue?


The "blue" gene comes with a hidden problem "skin" gene.


----------



## amber7579

*Dog Skin Allergies*

My Li has bad skin allergies (not nearly as bad as your poor pup! im so sorry!)
We tried everything the vet suggested and she even got sick from a bag of tainted food from a pet food recall (the vet prescribed it!). She will not eat most hypoallergenic foods, which also makes things hard. Right now we have it pretty well managed with only the area around her lips getting itchy sometimes. I had to add fish oil and vitamin e to her diet. She also takes allergy medicine regularly and I use itchy cream for bad spots. I took her to the vet a few months ago and she was impressed she was doing so well. I told her everything I was trying and the vet said as long as the dosages werent too high for Li, then it sounded good. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

How early do skin allergies show up in pups? I have a blue and an american pit bull terrier/blue mix but she is white...so I am sure shell have troubles later. We feed her taste of the wild and she hasn't had any troubles but she had a little bit of irritation when she was on puppy chow


----------



## laceyjae

brian said:


> Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum, mainly lurking around soaking in info. I'm here posting about my dogs really horrible skin problem. He's extremely allergic to pretty much everything according to his skin test and currently being given pretty much the strongest medication, steroids I believe.
> 
> Pretty much under him on his belly his skin is very dry and bleeds almost constantly. It's all over him actually but his belly is the worst. These pimple like bumps grow on him and either eventually burst with blood or I have to do it for him in order to relieve his pain. Pretty much every vet we've taken him to just repeat the same tests or tell us to continue his medication which sometimes helps a little but the problems return very quickly. Not sure what else to do, changed his diet to special medicated food for him we pick up from the vet and give him a bath every single day with medicated shampoo. It's become a hassle for us here at home and wish we could find something that can help him.
> 
> I'm reaching out to anyone that can help with advice or any kind of help. Last thing we want to do is have to put him down
> 
> Edit: I'm located in the Long Beach CA area if that helps by the way.


My fawn had the same symptoms with the pimple so I asked a close friend who has had more experience w/ blue Pitts (her dog is white) .. She said it was the dog food the yeast so I changed the dog food to IAMS Kibbles and bits and Bella's skin cleared right up I look at the ingredients I don't get anything with yeast or alot of wheat...


----------

